

Show HN: Teacup, CoffeeScript Templates for Developer Happiness - hurrymaplelad
http://bytes.goodeggs.com/post/40042760798/teacup-coffeescript-templates-for-developer-happiness

======
asalant
Direct link to github project at <http://goodeggs.github.com/teacup/>

